# Anyone recognize this 22" scrollsaw?



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

It's on CL, $175 he says the original price is $475. The arm looks different from any of the cheaper ones I've seen but I haven't seen many so who knows. I googled 22" scrollsaw but it doesn't match any of the results I got. 
thanks
Joe


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

RBI Hawk.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks - I knew someone would recognize it quickly here. It must be an older one if he says it's only $475 new but that's supposed to be a good brand so I'll give him and email and see if it's worth the long drive up to check it out.

Joe


----------

